# A Tribute: The Hall is Quiet



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2002)

The training hall is quiet today.

I remember as if it was yesterday.

The sounds of the training.

The Master stood silent.

Grim faced, yet smiling all the same.

"Try Harder" he said.

"Train More" he said

"Very Good" he said.

As students we learned as he poured his knowledge into us.

Too soon the waterfall was stopped.

The training hall is silent,

For the Master passed today.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2002)

My attempt at a tribute to all the departed masters of our arts.


----------



## tonbo (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice tribute.

It brings quite an image to my mind, and the reverence was definitely carried through.

Peace--


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Nice!!

:EG:


----------



## Kroy (Oct 1, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Ender (Oct 1, 2003)

nods....cool.


----------

